# Future and Tamiya 'Smoke'



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

In an effort to create a more realistic canopy, I was wondering about mixing some Tamiya 'Smoke' and maybe some clear blue in with some Future Floor Wax.

Since both are acrylics it seems as though chemically it should work.

I wonder it anyone has any thoughts on this.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Let us know how that works, eh?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I've added food coloring to make tinted future. No reason for acrylics not to work, but I'd wonder about it's "wetness". Might not behave the same way as future alone.

P.S. When I used the food coloring, it took several attempts: the Future would "bead" at the edges making the tint darker in these regions. Also if there are any details, it would tend to bead next to these (surface tension?). It took several attempts to get it close to where I wanted it, and this was on parts that were no where near as exposed as a canopy.

Happily it warshed off (hi JP :wave: ) with a bit of ammonia and water so I could try again.


----------

